# Bark collar??



## MyBoyGunner (Jan 24, 2014)

So my German Shepherd loves to bark and bark and bark when he's outside in the back yard. I know that's what dogs do but this is a little excessive. The wife is especially not happy with this bc this morning he woke my son up. Talked to some people at work that have tried the bark collar and they were pleased with the results. He is also still tearing stuff up. He is 1 1/2 yr old and we got him from the shelter about a month ago. Tried the two week shutdown but did not have much effect other than he likes the crate he sleeps in. Help please!!!!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Does he need to be alone in the back yard?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great that he loves the crate! When he's in the house and you aren't home, just leave him safe in the crate so nothing gets destroyed. If you are home, close doors and use baby gates to keep him in the room so you can make sure he's only chewing the good toys (kong? Purple squirrel dude?) and not your valuables.

And if he's out in the yard then YOU need to be in the yard too! Only can train if you have good timing and are there to do the training. So if he barks, in he comes until he learns the 'quiet' command

Have you been able to sign up for any dog classes yet? Another great way to get training in and have it be easy and fun.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

I'd be spending lots and lots of time with him. Walk him , play with him, groom him and feed him.

You need to develop a great relationship with this pup.

He needs exercise, both physical and mental.

Just letting him out in the yard is not exercise.

IMHO, he sounds bored.

Good dogs don't come that way.

I wouldn't put a bark collar on him until he settles into the family and has a strong bond with you.

If he's barking too much outside, let him inside.

Good luck.


----------



## harmony (May 30, 2002)

MyBoyGunner said:


> So my German Shepherd loves to bark and bark and bark when he's outside in the back yard. I know that's what dogs do but this is a little excessive. The wife is especially not happy with this bc this morning he woke my son up. Talked to some people at work that have tried the bark collar and they were pleased with the results. He is also still tearing stuff up. He is 1 1/2 yr old and we got him from the shelter about a month ago. Tried the two week shutdown but did not have much effect other than he likes the crate he sleeps in. Help please!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bark, bark can mean hey look at me (I want to play) or someone is there lol. I had dogs when I was caring a baby so not even a bark will wake them up, only one kind but it would us all . I really don't agree with striking a dog only because I know what they need and help them, I don't agree with someone being lazy with a dog either , but that's just me


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep he's barking because he's bored! Throwing a Bark collar on him is only going to make him neurotic. I spend a lot of my time with my dogs 5 over 13 years. Boxers Pitt mixes Boxer mixes and my GSD and none of them are were anxious barkers. My guys only barked if there was something abnormal going on or someone was on the property! 

You said he is a shelter dog most likely barking is how he got attention, he shouldn't need to do that now for attention but clearly he does not know that yet. So the fault lies with you not with him.

I'd be careful with who you get dog advise from at work! I know in my circle of family and friends all my friends dogs are...less than stellar canine citizens! Well my friends mom has a well trained Rottie and another has a well trained Boxer but the rest are train wreck dogs. 

Anybody that advocates a bark collar would be off my list! Your "time" is the biggest cost of owing a well balanced dog! 

Side note you teach your dog that barking is bad...good luck if a bad guy actually is in your yard,or a friend shows up unannounced, just saying.


----------



## MyBoyGunner (Jan 24, 2014)

jocoyn said:


> Does he need to be alone in the back yard?



When I let him out to potty then yes he is alone. I can't always be outside with him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBoyGunner (Jan 24, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Great that he loves the crate! When he's in the house and you aren't home, just leave him safe in the crate so nothing gets destroyed. If you are home, close doors and use baby gates to keep him in the room so you can make sure he's only chewing the good toys (kong? Purple squirrel dude?) and not your valuables.
> 
> And if he's out in the yard then YOU need to be in the yard too! Only can train if you have good timing and are there to do the training. So if he barks, in he comes until he learns the 'quiet' command
> 
> Have you been able to sign up for any dog classes yet? Another great way to get training in and have it be easy and fun.



Not sure how to go about teaching the quiet command. I'm new at the training stuff. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

MyBoyGunner said:


> When I let him out to potty then yes he is alone. I can't always be outside with him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


He is a new dog in a new place. For the sake of bonding with him and training him, you should go outside with him and then bring him back inside when he is done. Leaving a dog alone outside is an invitation to having your gutters removed, the yard dug up, barking, fence climbing, etc. 

Not saying you won't ever be able to leave him outside alone, and I am not even averse to eventually using a bark collar, but this will help you get to a good start. Of the 30 years I have had GSDs, I only had a fenced yard in the past 10 (which = a lot of time outside with the dog) . A fence is a wonderful thing but not a substitute for training.


----------

